# Freelance Pet Article/Content Writers Wanted



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for anyone who is good at writing and has a knowledge of pets to write unique and interesting pet articles for one of our websites which would be enjoyed by pet owners. We will pay £15 to £20 per article. Please pm me if you have any experience and any samples of your past writing.


Regards


----------



## V4Vizsla (Sep 4, 2009)

I am extremely interested in this opportunity  I have had previous experience of freelance writing and pet husbandry, nutrition, the amusing things they do etc are my main passion.

I have not been able to PM you, could you please let me have an email address where I can contact you with my CV and writing samples please?

Many thanks!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

V4Vizsla said:


> I am extremely interested in this opportunity  I have had previous experience of freelance writing and pet husbandry, nutrition, the amusing things they do etc are my main passion.
> 
> I have not been able to PM you, could you please let me have an email address where I can contact you with my CV and writing samples please?
> 
> Many thanks!


Thanks, I've sent you my details via pm.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm pretty good at writing stuff, so I've been told  & I have excellent spelling & grammar, plus I'm very interested in anything companion animal oriented. I haven't any actual working experience, but I have written essays & a dissertation


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I sent you a p.m. regarding this.,


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey there,

I can't send you a pm (Yet) haven't been member here long enough =o

But i certainly would be interested! Must admit that I haven't been writing professional articles but I am running a Blog with fun posts, reviews and informative stories around cats and can send you some examples.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I've written a few scientific theses and an article for the ASAB, and write articles for a bird report. I'm sure I can dig out copies somewhere...


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

I&#8217;ve written books, including one on dogs. You can download it on nook, or I can send you a printed copy.


----------



## V4Vizsla (Sep 4, 2009)

I did apply for this but have heard nothing back :sad: such a shame as it seems a brilliant opportunity


----------



## AmyHatcher (Jul 31, 2014)

I dont know how to PM? Could you email me on [email protected]? I have written for several major dog magazines and would love this opportunity.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything back?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I got in touch by PM two months ago but haven't heard anything back.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Calvine said:


> I got in touch by PM two months ago but haven't heard anything back.


Ditto......


----------



## Jo Kelly (Sep 16, 2014)

Good morning
I am really interested in your vacany for writers - I have experience with rescued comapnion pets (and their owners!) an indepth knowledge of behavioural/training/socialising/exercising and nutritional requirements. I have excellent writing/researching and IT skills, combined with a flexible/friendly/and outgoing personality. I feel I would be an asset to your team and would love to come on board. Please reply stating your requirements and how I can proceed with this exciting opportunity. 
Many thanks and kind regards
Jo Kelly
[email protected]


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

The OP is an administrator. Has he just forgotten?


----------



## wannawalk (Dec 3, 2014)

Love writing entertaining and informative copy. Need your email to send a sample. Looking forward to recieving it.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Always happy to provide interesting and informative content regarding animal issues, care etc. 

I am also an expert writer on ezine and various other sites. Please pm for details.


----------



## Melanie Jay (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello

I'm very interested in writing articles for you. I'm a professional ghost writer and also write web content too. What is your deadline? How many articles are you looking at?

I am also a pet & house sitter so am experienced with animals. I also work in a riding stables looking after horses so have lots of experience with all types of pets.

I can provide references.

If you are interested please contact either on here or via my email [email protected]m. I am quite happy to do a test article. Thank you.

With kind regards

Melanie


----------



## Pax (Feb 7, 2015)

I would be happy to assist you with your writing requirements.
I have a Blog for which I both write and edit at

pegasus-animal-healing.com Home - pegasus-animal-healing.com

Sincerely

Pax


----------



## AmyLouise20 (Apr 29, 2015)

petforum said:


> Hi, I'm looking for anyone who is good at writing and has a knowledge of pets to write unique and interesting pet articles for one of our websites which would be enjoyed by pet owners. We will pay £15 to £20 per article. Please pm me if you have any experience and any samples of your past writing.
> 
> Regards


What sort of articles are you looking for? I am just starting out in the dog treat business and training business so that could be interesting. I also write about my own dog and things that I come across as I study Canine Nutrition, Training and Behaviour.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I too would be interested in writing articles for you. I have a degree and have trained in both creative and technical writing. I am a qualified holistic therapist and after caring for my dog through meningitis, using both standard medicine and holistic therapy (with advice from vets), I have made many friends in all aspects of animal care both traditional and complimentary.
I have written articles for magazines and blogs. I have just given 'Viovet' some ideas for their blogger. I am stuck at home now full time now and I am looking for writing opportunities. I am a senior forum member, so you can check my style out on here and/or contact me for a sample of my writing. I would also be able to bring in advertising and other ideas to the forum if needed too!


----------

